# Slurry (química)



## frangs

Field and topic:
Cuando se habla de "slurry" en ingeniería química, ¿es el equivalmente al "lechada" español?.
Sé que en la construcción (cal, cemento,...) se habla claramente de "lechada"; para química alguien recomendó "suspensión" aunque me encuentro con el problema de que a veces salen en la misma frase ("Slurry" y "suspension" en inglés) y entonces hay que buscar una alternativa.
En definitiva, solo quería saber si algún químico "de laboratorio" usaría lechada ya que a mi me suena más para el campo de la construcción.

Gracias y un saludo!!!
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Ejemplo: "The resultant thick slurry was filtered and the solids were washed with tetrahydrofuran"


----------



## exe

en la industria del petróleo se traduce como 'barro'...


----------



## Jose D Palos

En efecto slurry es lechada.  En industria petrolera slurry no es barro sino la mezcla espesa o detrito que va quedando del proceso de refinación. Thick slurry podría operar como: masa fluida o mezcla espesa. Saludos


----------



## rholt

De acuerdo con Jose. "Barro" o "Lodo" es fluido de perforación.


----------



## Chaser

suspensión cuando se trata de química, es posible.


----------



## jalibusa

Lo he visto como "papilla".


----------



## SanLucas14

Mi diccionario Mosby de medicina lo traduce como *"puré"*:

puré*puré*
*Inglés: **slurry*
*Definición: * *Suspensión fina de sólidos finamente divididos en un  líquido.*



*© 2000 Ediciones Harcourt, S.A*

No estoy muy de acuerdo con el término pero en fin, es otra opción y puede resultarles útil.

Un abrazo


----------



## rholt

In the oilfield we eat papas puré. 
Slurry implies a fluid mixture, like a cement slurry.


----------



## SanLucas14

> In the oilfield we eat papas puré.



Rholt, what you eat is _"puré de papas"_.

Kind regards.


----------



## rholt

Thanks. Still learning.


----------



## tvaldes

Lamento discrepar, en Ingeniería química no se utiliza lechada sino lodo
Un saludo


----------



## patrizissima

"Slurry" podría servir para definir la lechada de calcio que se emplea a la hora de reparar las caries dentales????
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Ideca

En obra civil se habla de slurry para pinturas a base de emulsión bituminosa, como las que se suelen colocar en los carriles bici.


----------



## lutapia

En flotación de minerales, *slurry* se traduce como "pulpa"...


----------

